# Feria Starlet or Diamond?



## vader (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to dye my hair this weekend and im torn between two colors. The colors are Feria #110 Starlet ( Cooler- Very Light Beige Blonde)

and the other color is Feria #100 Pure Diamond (Very Light Natural Blonde)

The beige says it minimizes reds while the natural says it works with your own hair color.

My hair now is untouched natural Dark Blonde with some golden highlights

im afraid if i use the Pure Diamond my hair will come out red, and im afraid if i use the Beige my hair will come out green lol

so which one would be a better choice?


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 2, 2009)

The beige one - gold is an undertone of red.


----------



## vader (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks so much






is beige an ash?


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends on the shade of beige...I'd have to see it to tell ya


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 3, 2009)

i used the very light beige to dye my hair when i dyed it... (cause i was lazy)

when i dyed my hair with it i found it was not the best color on me, it came out extremely yellow, and since i have naturally ashy hair i was less than pleased, i also found that it did not color evenly what so ever, and it deposited a lot of yellow in my hair.

i ended up having to tone it so that it would not be o in your face yellow.


----------



## vader (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks





im actually getting a little scared to use the feria, im gonna go to kmart now and look at garnier or loreal preference.

just in case it comes out bad at least i can dye over those, feria is a B* to get out


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 3, 2009)

i would suggest looking at the garnier nutrise line

i have always had good luck with them


----------



## vader (Apr 4, 2009)

well i did loreal preference natural blonde #9

it didnt do much lol. maybe a shade lighter, brought me to a barely medium sorta golden blonde.

i had the garnier box in my hand but that color didnt say for dark blonde/light brown hair, so i put it back.

maybe it will lighten up a bit. i didnt want drastic so i guess its good, for now, til' i whip out the bleach again lol


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Apr 4, 2009)

When I used to dye my hair at home, I always went with Garnier. I felt they gave even coverage of my roots (I have naturally dark brown hair, so some colors may grasp better than others) and my hair felt so full afterwards. They also have a wonderful variety of color, but my suggestion is, since you're a natural blonde, go to the salon. You'll avoid crazy outcomes, like green hair, or having to strip it of its yellowness.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree w/ HairEgo. Go w/ the Starlet (beige).

I've used Feria w/ GREAT results (of course, I'm a brunette, but L'oreal's hair produx are good). I was a hairdresser for years and for over-the-counter, you really can't beat Feria.


----------



## vader (Apr 4, 2009)

well it looks a little bit better now since i shampoo'd it

its lighter than it looked last night, yay

just a little bit yellow/orangey, which should tone done after several shampoos

im gonna pick up some clariols shimmer shampoo, ive never tried it but i hear its good at toning down yellow and brassiness? anyone ever try it?

i hate going to salons lol..i know im weird, i just hate sitting in that chair





i just snapped a few quick pics. how does it look? does it look too yellow? should i get the clairol shimmer shampoo or just leave it and it will fade out?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think it looks brassy at all! I think you look nice.



It looks like a natural blonde to me. But, then again, it's going to look different on different monitors.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks great for an at home job!! Not brassy at all!


----------



## vader (Apr 4, 2009)

oh coolio





thanks, i'll leave it alone then


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 4, 2009)

i think it came out excelent.

not brassy at all.

i think you just had a case of blonditis (lol totally made up word but a lot of blondes end up thinking there hair is super brassy when it isnt if they dye there hair a lighter shade)


----------



## vader (Apr 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it came out excelent.not brassy at all.

i think you just had a case of blonditis (lol totally made up word but a lot of blondes end up thinking there hair is super brassy when it isnt if they dye there hair a lighter shade)

LOL I think your right lol

i had blonditis





it was a shock at first, my eyes had to adjust hehe


----------

